# Man doused with gasoline charges at officer, bursts into flames after TASER shock



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A man, who doused himself with gasoline and charged at an officer, burst into flames when he was hit with a Taser, police in Australia said Tuesday.
"He was carrying a lighter and pouring himself with petrol," said Inspector Bill Munnee with the West Australian Police. "We don't know if the lighter set it off or something from the Taser."
Authorities have launched an inquiry into what happened Monday when an officer arrived at the 36-year-old man's house in the remote desert community of Warburton.
Police had received a report that the man and some others were sniffing glue, Munnee said.
At the sight of the arriving officers, the man ran out of the house with a container of gasoline and a cigarette lighter, police said.
When he ignored the officer's command to stop, the officer fired his Taser stun gun -- and the man "caught alight," Munnee said.
When used, some stun guns emit an electric spark as they deliver an electric current. The jolt of electricity inhibits voluntary control of muscles, temporarily incapacitating the person.
While the officer tried to put out the fire, a woman from inside the house threw rocks at him, Munnee said. The officer suffered both burns from the fire and cuts from the rocks.
The man was airlifted to a hospital in the Western Australian capital of Perth, where he is undergoing treatment for severe burns.
Police charged him with assault with intent to prevent arrest and possession of a deleterious substance.
The rock-throwing woman was charged with assaulting a public officer.
"He has an extensive record of very violent behavior toward police and people," Munnee said of the man. "He's not Mother Teresa or the Pope."
Two years ago, a man in Texas died in a similar incident when he too caught fire after he was shot with a Taser.
In that case as well, the man had poured gasoline on himself and was resisting arrest.








Wire Service


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

We call that in the business a "self correcting mistake."


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

:fire:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Killjoy said:


> We call that in the business a "self correcting mistake."


 :L: I just KNEW this thread would be worth reading


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Petrol-sniffing man bursts into flames after Tasering*

*Petrol-sniffing man bursts into flames after Tasering*

A man who had been sniffing petrol burst into flames after he was shot 
with a Taser by police in Australia.

The man, identified as Roland Mitchell, an Aboriginal man from a remote 
community in the Australia's western desert, had been sniffing petrol at a 
house with several others when two police officers arrived and asked him 
to come out.

According to authorities, he ran outside carrying a lighter and a plastic 
bottle of what they believed was petrol. When he refused to stop running 
towards them, police say, he was Tasered by one officer.

Family members who witnessed the incident say that the Taser hit him on 
the bridge of his nose, and he was engulfed in flames.

A police spokeswoman said that the two officers immediately went to Mr 
Mitchell's aid, with the male officer smothering the flames with his arms 
and the female officer going to fetch water.

Later, a crew from the Royal Flying Doctor Service airlifted Mr Mitchell to a 
hospital in Perth to be treated for burns to 20 per cent of his body.

Petrol-sniffing man bursts into flames after Tasering | Metro.co.uk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Petrol-sniffing man bursts into flames after Tasering*



Cinderella said:


> *Petrol-sniffing man bursts into flames after Tasering*
> 
> A man who had been sniffing petrol burst into flames after he was shot
> with a Taser by police in Australia.
> ...


Last I heard, you don't throw water on a gasoline fire.

What is it with Australians with their gasoline and Tasers

http://www.masscops.com/forums/poli...cer-bursts-into-flames-after-taser-shock.html


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The call immediately went over the radio, "MARSHMALLOWS NEEDED AT THIRD AND MAIN!"

The follow up call, 15 minutes later, "please notify the fire department. Actually, disregard, he's burned himself out. Send the DPW with a street sweeper."


I'd give $100 to the first cop who started singing campfire songs.

Did the news reports mention the distance the smoke could be seen from?

"Who ordered the well done?"

"Man, I always did hear that guy was a real HOT SHIT!"

"Was he gay?" "I don't know, why" "Well, he sure is a FLAMER!"

"I'm afraid he'll catch that pedestrian over there on fire." "Better light him up and start a backfire to put him out."

"Don't let him go out until I finish this chapter!"

Songs heard while the man burned.......
"Disco Inferno"........................The Trammps
"Smoke Gets In Your Eyes"........The Platters
"On Fire"................................Van Halen
"Ring of Fire"...........................Johnny Cash
"Light My Fire".........................The Doors
"House of Fire"........................Alice Cooper
"Fire".....................................Red Hot Chili Peppers
"Paper in Fire".........................John Mellencamp
"This House is on Fire"..............AC/DC
"Quest for Fire".......................Iron Maiden
"Great Balls of Fire"..................Jerry Lee Lewis (OUCH, on that one!)
"Hoop of Fire".........................Elton John


The list could go on for pages. I'll stop here.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I wish I could thank you 100 times for that one


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

_Fa__mily members who witnessed the incident say that the Taser hit him on 
the bridge of his nose, and he was engulfed in flames._

Anyone watched the movie The Hangover?

How a stun gun is used, The Hangover, Mandi Jo, Sound Bite


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> "Great Balls of Fire"..................Jerry Lee Lewis (OUCH, on that one!)
> ".


you stole my thunder


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Guess we now know what really burns his ass.


----------

